# Any one ever read this book



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

Animatronics A Guide to Animated Holiday Displays by Edward Wise

i saw this book and it looked good. Just wondering if any one has read this book before or maybe has a used one for sale,


----------



## kenny-hauntedweb (Sep 3, 2008)

GREAT BOOK! I highly recommend it. I am holding onto mine.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks interesting, I may see if I can find a used copy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Didn't know it existed. Is it a how-to book?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I've never heard of it, but now I'm interested.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I have the book. Nice book interesting concepts. 
Good ideas.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Didn't know it existed. Is it a how-to book?


It's an awesome how-to book. Lots of illustrations. You'd love it Sickie because it's got examples of Christmas animations too... they keep the tone sort of omni-holiday. Good book to learn basics from. Even shows you how to make a mechanical figure out of paper 

BTW I own that one. As if it wasn't obvious heh


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, ya talked me into it. I just bought the book.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i just bought one i hope it is worth it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You and I will find out, Farmer.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn thanks for posting info on this book! It sounded so good that I went and bought one also. Just what I needed to do was spend more money, but it looks like a great book for learning the basics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Got the book in. Don't know what anyone else thinks of it, but it is waaaaaaaayyyyy to brainy for me at the moment. Too much math and written in text book form. I'll keep it in case I grow brains in the following years, but as of right now- it's not really helpful to me.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I actually borrowed the book from the library. I liked it. I'm looking on half.com for a copy at a reasonable price.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 3, 2008)

you can also go to amazon.com and put the name of a book in the search and if there's used available they will show you and also read the reviews about the book.


----------

